# Adapter



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi folks,

I bought a slide copier:-

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61413

on the forum but need an adapter for it to fit my digital camera (Fuji finepix 55mm)

Anyone know if these are readily available? Thanks in anticipation of your responses.

Mike


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I would give Jessops a try, they may have what

you require. Just had a nosey on their site but

couldn't see a adapter but you may have better

luck in store, when I worked there we used to have

boxes of old stock laying around.

If they don't have it they may be able to locate

something suitable in one of the other branches.

Good luck.

p.s. what model Fuji is it?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

This is possibly what you need, but you may need

more adapter rings to go from the 43mm of this

adapter upto the 55mm of the slide copier.

https://secure.fujifilm.co.uk/shop/consumer/digital/clearance-corner/product-153162

A point to note, the more adapter rings you use

will have an impact on the image quality.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The slide copier is 42mm to the outside of the male thread and my Fuji Finepix S 5000 is 48mm to inside of female thread.

Mike


----------

